# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  بهترین پارک های آنتالیا + عکس

## tabassomjavid

شهر آنتالیا یکی از توریستی ترین شهر های ترکیه می باشد که جاذبه های گردشگری متعددی در آن وجود دارد در این مقاله قصد داریم اطلاعاتی در رابطه با بهترین پارک های آنتالیا در اختیار گردشگران قرار دهیم.




از بهترین پارک های آنتالیا می توان به پارک کرالیوگلو، پارک آتاتورک، پارک یاووز اوجان، پارک ساحلی و غیره اشاره کرد که در ادامه به معرفی هریک از آن ها می پردازیم 
پارک کرالیوگلو:
کرالیوگلو پارک بزرگی است که در جنوب شهر آنتالیا قرار دارد و گردشگران می توانند با وسیله تراموا خود را به این مجموعه برسانند.
در داخل پارک جاذبه های گردشگری دیگری نیز وجود دارد که برخی از آن ها عبارتند از قلعه و برج باستانی هیدیرلیک، تأتر شهر، صخره های وسیع و غیره.
درختان و فضای سبز این پارک آرامش را به بازدید کنندگان خود القا می کنند.
پارک آتاتورک:
این پارک که یکی از بهترین پارک های آنتالیا می باشد از طرفی به دریای مدیترانه و از سوی دیگر به کوه های توروس راه دارد و دارای موقعیت مکانی بسیار مناسبی می باشد. 
در پارک آتاتورک امکانات بسیاری نظیر کافه، رستوران، پیست دوچرخه سواری، سرویس بهداشتی و غیره وجود دارد.
برخی از کافه ها و رستوران های این پارک بسیار معروف اند و گردشگران تور آنتالیا می توانند بهترین قهوه های آنتالیا را در این کافه ها نوش جان کنند.
پارک یاووز اوجان:
این پارک که در منطقه دنیز محمد حسین قرار دارد و دارای امکانات بسیاری نظیر مسیر های پیاده روی، زمین بازی کودکان، مجسمه ها و تندیس های زیبا، آمفی تأتر، آبشار، صخره و غیره می باشد بنابراین یکی از بهترین مکان ها برای گردش در شهر آنتالیا به شمار می آید.
پارک ساحلی:
پارک ساحلی یا بیچ پارک در خیابان دوملوپیناش واقع شده است و یکی از زیبا ترین پارک های آنتالیا می باشد.
رستوران های ساحلی بسیاری در این پارک وجود دارد که گردشگران تور آنتالیا می توانند در آن ها غذا های بسیار لذیذ را نوش جان کنند.
امیدواریم این مقاله در سفر با تور آنتالیا برای گردشگران مفید واقع شود

----------

